# [SOLVED] Computer freezes every time I run a full scan.



## josefc40 (Jul 23, 2012)

When ever I try to run a full scan, using Malwarebytes, CA Securites Suite, or CHKDSK my computer freezes on C:/windows/winsxs/701ac6bcaab92f26d2cac89d5f9bd87410011164c0e28243ea0a3feb2b2e8dc5 I've tried opening the file, and I've tried opening it's properties and I've tried deleting it. Computer freezes every time and I have to reboot. Anybody know what this file is and how can I fix this problem? Thanks


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Computer freezes every time I run a full scan.*

Hi.

Grab a copy of Avast (Here), and allow it to do a full boot-time scan.

For more information on Bot-Time scanning using Avast, please see Here.

The Free version of Avast will work just as well.


----------



## josefc40 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Computer freezes every time I run a full scan.*

I tried downloading and running a full scan on Avast. In the middle of C:/windows/winsxs/catalog the computer freezes and I have to reboot. Still need help.


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Computer freezes every time I run a full scan.*

Hi Jose.

The Windows catalog is a large directory - Have you left it to scan?

Failing this, go to Start Search and type *CMD*, right-click on the *CMD.EXE* and select "_Run as Administrator_". This will open a small black DOS window. Here, type; *SFC /Scannow* and press Return.

Allow this to complete, and let us know if this returns any errors.

/ Crit.


----------



## josefc40 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Computer freezes every time I run a full scan.*

Hi CriticalPoint

I ran the scannow and it says; Windows resource protection did not find any integrity violations.

josefc40


----------



## shawnpb (May 30, 2010)

*Re: Computer freezes every time I run a full scan.*

Reboot or turn on the machine. As soon as you see your machine's name logo splash screen keep tapping *F8*. Go to *"Advanced Options"* or *"Repair Computer" *Select your language then *"Repair Your Computer"* An installation of Windows should be detected after that select *"Next"* 

If that does not fix the issue. Do the same as before go to Next again go to command prompt type in 

```
CHKDSK C: /R
```


----------



## josefc40 (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Computer freezes every time I run a full scan.*

Success! CHKDSK ran and said Windows replaced bad cluster in the file 148244 of name \windows\winsxs\catalogs\701AcG 1.cat 
I was able to run a full scan with Malwarebytes without freezing. Computer seems faster too.

Thank you
Joe


----------



## CriticalPoint (Feb 9, 2008)

*Re: Computer freezes every time I run a full scan.*

Glad you're all sorted Jose - Please remember to mark your thread as solved.










Cheers, Crit.


----------

